#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  [討論] 你(妳)會如何回答"為什麼用獸人來當主角" ?

## 狼馬

相信一定有很多創作家被問過這問題

因為在下自求學階段開始就被問過了好幾次

但始終沒有一個回答能說服他人

假設我回答 *"因為人類太卑賤了!!所以我不畫"* 這好像太偏激了....而且也有點自大

又假設我回答 *"因為我是作者,我喜歡獸人所以我愛畫他們"* 又好像沒有回答問題一樣
(儘管這回答真的是個很容易讓他人"閉嘴" 的回答)

有次我索性回答了*"因為我有動物癖,所以我只畫動物"* 這回答倒是讓我渡過了一段很精采的 "高中生活" 

所以，假如當各位知名的獸界創作者被問到這問題的時候

你會怎回答呢？

由衷的希望能聽到各位的答案，謝謝 ^_^

----------


## 孤獨之狼

我並不知名
但我想要回答
"*我認為，畫獸人可以讓我感受到真正的自我*"

或

"*畫獸人就像是我活著的意義*"

第二個並不鼓勵被說出來

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

老話一句....
因為愛....
我就是喜歡獸人....
你打死我還是喜歡=   =

----------


## 夜月之狼

我倒是常被問"你為什麼喜歡狼啊?"

然後旁邊會有人接話:因為牠是*色狼*啊~ 囧a

嗯...... 還是老話一句

*感覺對了就對了*

沒為什麼 因為我很喜歡

我感覺很喜歡

就是這樣吧ˊ ˋ

用英文說就是 Because *of* LOVE~

----------


## 肥洋

我如果被別人這樣問的話...
我只會直接說「因為我是貓」...
從小到大我都這樣說...

----------


## Wolfy

我比較另類...

我畫的圖雖然少.... 可是沒有給家人或是一般朋友看.

所以沒被問過這個問題....


不過如果被問的畫... 我大概會回答

"蠻喜歡獸人的呀" <---就這麼簡單

----------


## 幻貓

"我對人類沒什麼興趣，動物比較有趣~"
或
"你不覺得關於人類的畫太多了嗎？畫獸人剛好平衡啊~"

大概就這樣回答吧~XDDDD
而且我比較喜歡毛毛的感覺~好舒服

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

動物通常有其象徵性

就以狼來說好了，在遊牧民族裡是神、是精靈，在農耕民族則是邪惡的

創造角色的時候，必定也會有意無意地使用到具聯想性的特徵

使用狼的時候，多半有著勇猛、自我犧牲與私人感情的意味在

不才是這樣認為的

----------


## 館主

當然真正的答案是"我本來就喜歡畫獸人嘛"

不過這種答案不是講給別人聽的答案。(苦笑


所以比較簡單的方法是在作故事時
設計一個"這個故事用獸人當主角，比用人類當主角要適合"
的情境。

如果是獸人.可以跳脫人類一些比較麻煩的限制跟義務
理所當然的擁有力量.不用去學校唸書也沒關係，
最重要的是比人類角色更能坦率的表現感情，表現自然野性的魅力。

加上有一個動物的話，對於作品的特徵確立也比較顯眼。
不過滿街都是獸人的故事，如果扣掉童話世界
就會比較難給一般人一個讓人接受的理由了...

不過其實不要想那麼多其實也沒關係。
名偵探福爾摩斯，全部都是狗的世界啊。

作者的理由只不過是
"整個世界都沒有人，都是狗的世界，你不覺得很有趣嗎？"
這樣而已罷了呀。

----------


## 希諾道

我就會回答
"因為我的內心是獸人,所以把自己畫出來呢~"
或許還有一個答法
"為了可以與外界的獸朋獸友交流,因此不會使用人類身份交流"

----------


## 狼馬

> 不過其實不要想那麼多其實也沒關係。
> 名偵探福爾摩斯，全部都是狗的世界啊。
> 
> 作者的理由只不過是
> "整個世界都沒有人，都是狗的世界，你不覺得很有趣嗎？"
> 這樣而已罷了呀。


在下前些日子才將這部大作看完 ^_^

同時也將相近之作品『環遊世界８０天』的作品稍微的欣賞過了

突然發覺，作者的用意其實蠻單純的，真的要問理由，也很頗受到大眾之認同

在下覺得，這樣的一個理由應該是相當之明白且清楚易懂：

『用動物當主角之用意，是因這些角色較能讓年紀較小之欣賞者（大約１０歲以下）所接受，並有效的傳達這些世界名著之故事與內涵』

倘若今日的作品市場定位是給小朋友所欣賞，且又能勾動父母親掏錢購買

真的非動物莫屬之電影或卡通了

但是，這理由在當年可能會受到許多的觀眾的認同

然而現在是否有其效力，將可能有待觀察

倘若，作者是將市場放置在幼兒教育身上

就是要打動幼兒父母的心產生購買意願，才不至於發生

『比下有餘，比上不足』之窘境

當然這部分就將牽扯到『作品定位』之問題

但這不在此討論範圍，在下就不多提了 ^^

----------


## 阿難

> 嗯...... 還是老話一句 
> 感覺對了就對了 
> 沒為什麼 因為我很喜歡 
> 我感覺很喜歡 
> 就是這樣吧ˊ ˋ 
> 用英文說就是 Because of LOVE~


嗯.....大約是這樣
因為我很喜歡!!!
畫動物和獸人太多了...
不懂畫人類了-_-b

----------


## 平川野

以我的性格,估計會說 "你管我~!我喜歡你不爽啊~!不爽別看~!" 之類... ...

這大概就是自己為什麼容易得罪人的原因吧~^^"

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

從狼馬兄的話，使不才聯想到的是，"獸面人心"往往比"人面獸心"更為使人感到親切，就拿許多童話故事來說好了，主題本身是滿黑暗的，但因為是擬人化動物，反而不會感到心寒

----------


## WA. 璇

我會回答：
我很喜歡動物，
而且畫動物和獸人比畫人類，（畫人類的圖太差了！  :狐狸哭:  ）
我喜歡動物和獸人多於人類！  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 野

很簡單

我會回答
因為......我不會畫人XDXDXD""''

----------


## 小狼兒

我在畫自己，難道連這都不允許嗎？！！
#$^%^@%#$2(類似唐僧的羅嗦文)
他人多半是被說到休克．．．．

----------


## 月光騎士

^_^
因為喜歡毛皮的感覺啊，哈
軟軟的...可以躺在上麵當枕頭...（一定要定期清理的那種，講衛生的獸哦）

----------


## 蒼楓

我大概會說:"因為我不會畫人類的骨架跟一些基本架構~反到獸人的著筆比較熟悉~再者不同的種族不同的觀點~會發生什麼樣的事情呢?像這樣未知的激動正是激發自己創作能力的好方法"~如果他還不相信的話大概就直接把楓拖出來讓楓來唸他=ˇ=

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

因為人太難畫了~~~

我只會畫動物 !!!       囧rz

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不才有以下幾種回答法：

1.套入公式解：「因為愛！」(這個誤很大囧)

2.說自己廢：「因為人類比較難畫，我太無能了...」(真的是這樣嗎？(當然不是))

3.喜好原因：「因為我喜歡獸人呀～喜歡什麼就畫什麼～」(這個很混OTZ)

4.群眾推託法：「因為我將來想畫兒童繪本，而小孩都喜歡動物，所以要多多練習～」(這是我最喜歡的回答！(大概吧...))

就是這樣囧！

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

我會說:就喜歡動物阿

只要是有關動物的我都會很關心 跟愛......

人就差多嚕~~~

----------


## 和魯夫

笑著答:*我就是喜歡畫，又不是要給你看*
問題是被人說是畫18+的了囧TZ

*不過!*
我畫得起!!!(我有本錢畫!(?))

----------


## 满月狼嗥

我也不太會畫，偶爾會畫啦，但不美。如果有人問起，我會說“走開啦，又不是畫給你看的，我喜歡就好！”

----------


## 蝕狼

對~

因為我內心就是有個渴望，畫出我的獸人~=w=+以及寫出他們的故事...

如果說不好...沒關係^^

我是寫給我自己的故事....(不過小獸文筆爛，應該很少人看="=)

----------


## 拉爾

我會說：從不同的角度來看人類的行為，用不同的方法來反省深為人類的我們(好像沒那麼的…神聖吧…)

主要的原因還是因為真的想反省一下，順便從另外一個角度來想想自己。

----------


## 歐里爾

> 對~
> 
> 因為我內心就是有個渴望，畫出我的獸人~=w=+以及寫出他們的故事...
> 
> 如果說不好...沒關係^^
> 
> 我是寫給我自己的故事....(不過小獸文筆爛，應該很少人看="=)


想法一樣啊!!!!! (莫名感動>口< )
(雖然是近幾年的想法...)

我有在看喔~  只是記憶蠻差的...
-----------------------------------------------------
最大的理由....因為我喜歡啊!!!!用人當主角也不錯啦...
但不喜歡嘛=~= /
而且...不會畫人....(闇:畫獸人也沒好到哪裡去...=0= )
有人問的話~
就...不理他(保持沉默)
要不就是跟他說: 這是個人怨念 ~.~ / (被擊飛~)

----------


## 鵺影

回答「我想作一個與眾不同的設定」。

其實用獸人當主角並沒有什麼特別的可議之處，
連吸血鬼、妖怪、魔鬼、天使、外星生物甚至是一些奇奇怪怪的東西都能當主角了。

只要用心往廣大的ACG界去搜尋，
就會發現用人類當主角也許是常態，卻不是必然的。

----------


## 劍痞

「被翻上來……」（汗）

「其實無論是哪種回答，最根本的原因還是『喜歡』吧？」
「不喜歡，何來的興趣去設定成主角……」

「畢竟跟人類比，獸人確實少了許多限制、既定的規則、多了更多的特質，讓故事題材可以更廣泛……」

「……當然更容易把自己推入萬劫不復(?)的深淵。」

----------


## huxanya

以獸人為主角,
因為就是喜歡,
而且以人作為主角比獸人多,
換個種族也不錯,
有時候可以拿來與人類比較.

----------


## tsuki.白

根本原因是:













我不會畫人啊囧!! (被踹死



其實我是覺得
最近漫畫/小說的題材越來越重複了
看的非常沒意思
所以換換角度把獸人設定成主角會是個*新穎的想法*

但比較專業的師兄説使用這種主角無法勾起讀者的口味

唉...現在的人啊...
難道主角不是什麽帥哥美女就置之不理嗎?

----------


## 大貓貓

小獸也被問過的說˙w˙/
(因為小獸之前都畫人類...最近突然只畫獸人=.=~)
我就很簡單的回答~

*獸人好看咩~*

啊不然就~

*不知道耶...就想畫吧?*

滿爛的回答=.=~

----------


## 蒼心

曾經回答過:我就是喜歡畫獸人阿~而且還很希望變成人狼呢!!

結果得到的是哄堂大笑!!!(雖然我回瞪一眼就安靜了.....)

但讓我不在喜歡回答這個蠢問題!!

----------


## 小黑貓

大致上都跟上面很多大大一樣~ 喜歡
因為動物的神情.動物的靈性.還有毛毛 XD

而貓貓喜歡獸~甚至想化為獸(?
雖然這想法很怪~但是就是會去一直想
呃...偏離主題~~
為什麼會以獸人來當作主角呢?
因為腦海中就只有牠們~所以我想要把我心目中的畫面表達給這封閉的人們看
讓人們也能接受獸或獸人
也許這就是我的獸畫道吧^^

----------


## 巴薩查

"因為我喜歡"
滿欠扁的回答....
不過是真的: P
喜歡畫什麼東西不需要理由吧?
就像問你喜歡看什麼漫畫
或許可以回答 畫風 劇情 人設 世界觀等等等等等等等
但終究是因為你喜歡 跟你FU很合 才會有動力去看去畫吧: P?
下次有人問
到不如反問回去
"你為什麼用人類來當主角?"(/奸笑
用問題回答問題!!?

----------


## 上官犬良

我有被問過不少次呢~
我的回答只有一個
"因為獸人的強悍不用多說!"

(俺筆下的主角通常都強的不像話這樣......

----------


## 神原明野

我大概不會回答問題

直接反問"*為什麼只有人類才能當主角*"吧



會這麼問的人大概不知道

獸人當主角可以發揮出更多

人類當主角時無法發揮的劇情跟題材

(可能也有，但是人類當主角時無法發揮到極緻)


比如說依偎的畫面，獸人會比人類溫暖多了XD

----------


## Silver．Tain

身為動物的愛好者

只要求一個   真理

任何一切都有理由的

但是    你無權去知道

因為   不管是人還是動物獸人之類的

都有所謂的自尊  隱私以及平等

(事實上我也不知道理由)

反正   每個人想法都有不同是理所當然的

以非人類為主題的作品有: 

怪傑左羅力 (不錯看說 人很口愛捏 他是狐狸喔) 

犬夜叉(他是半妖 並不是真正的人) 

七龍珠(因為孫悟空事實上是外星人 貝基塔星人 可是人形實在太明顯) 

哆啦A夢(機器貓 根本就不像貓= =) 

原子小金剛(雖然不是獸人 但是他也不是人 是機器人) 

差不多吧.......我不知還有啥....大家幫找一下 

因為非人類主題作品實在少 

忘記還有......... 







海綿寶寶(不是人不是人不是人不是人啦)

----------


## 神原明野

畫人的功力遠遠不及畫獸人啊

每次故事中出現人類就很傷腦筋


這是最坦白也是最欠揍的藉口XD


[咱全竹中好像只有明野在畫獸人呢……]

----------


## 克萊西恩

恩? 爲什麼用獸人?
因爲故事裡只有他們啊.

----------


## 許狼中將

我會回答︰
〝這是我的個人嗜好！我喜歡動物！〞
〝畫狼要比畫人來的更簡單。〞
〝我明白我自己是甚麼！所以我畫甚麼！〞
大概如此！！！！！

----------


## 阿翔

翔喜歡動物！
難道喜歡一種動物都有問題嗎？

以上
翔一定會這樣說的。

----------


## adia

我喜歡小叮噹，米奇老鼠，唐老鴨，咖啡貓，hello kitty，趴地熊等等.....

因爲好口愛^^

喜歡就用來當主角咯！沒什麽理由。

----------


## 洛肯

之前有人問我為啥都是狼?
我就回說
*因為我喜歡阿(燦笑)*


後來有同學要我幫畫制服(他知道我喜歡獸人跟狼)
我有畫出來ㄋ(本身就是制服控)
那個同學又問為啥是狼頭?
還問我 這樣不會很噁心ㄇ?
我還是回答
*因為我喜歡阿(燦笑)*

結果那個人說
*竟然會有人喜歡那種邪惡低級的生物*

######(極度不爽)

----------


## 月光牙狼

我在國中的時候曾經被問過這種話(那時因為上課太無聊所以就拿起筆開始寫文章)
當時的主角就是獸人(還是我最喜歡的狼人喲><)

這邊有點離題不想看可以別看

    整篇故事幾乎以獸人為主
還有從全部的獸人挑選5個來當"賽克亞斯"這種特殊的獸人
主角就是其中1個
賽克亞斯還會有專屬的聖獸使
不過我寫到一半被同學拿去...所以沒有寫完....以上    
    

當時我同學就問我說*"你怎麼拿獸人當主角阿?"*
我:*我喜歡妳不爽咬我阿!!*
當時還引來一陣痛毆= =(囧"

----------


## 虎oO伊善

在下會回答
因為~嗯...唉%$&^%&^

1個小時後
       ↓
2個小時後
　   ↓
     1天後
       ↓
2個禮拜後
(謎:兄弟們!!!打死他)      ((一陣亂打

就是覺得....與獸人有緣
而且又偏愛獸人....
打從心打感受到自己就是獸人的胚子(不是罵人的=   =)
所以...很愛很愛獸人

如果有1天能讓我成為獸人的一份子
我一定會毫不猶豫的加入((泣
I love獸人啦!!!((喝采...

----------


## a70701111

喜歡一個東西，是不需要理由的吧？
若真的要說一個……
那就是我對獸人的角色有怨念。
不過我曾經有回答過的答案就只有……

『我對獸人有興趣。』

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

之前有人問過敝狼

敝狼回他：因為是奇幻小說0.0

他又問：為啥不用人類？

敝狼回：作者是我不是你，我喜歡動物阿。

他：....

----------


## 柯魯

我也被問過這種問題
但是是畫圖的時候

我的回答是
就因為喜歡阿
有什麼不可？

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

其實說法也很多

第一----Q:從電影 . 小說 . 漫畫 . 動畫 . 遊戲...... !!請問都是以哪種作主角
               A:人類阿!!
           回:那就對啦~沒事幹麻一直都人類

第二----Q:每次故事中死亡都是哪個種族
               A:壞人 跟 其他動物阿
               回:那就對啦~沒事幹麻都是動物.獸人死

第三----Q:請問~你/妳為什麼不用獸人為主角
               A:因為幾乎都人類阿
               回:那就好辦啦~每次都人類你不會覺得膩唷
                                                               .
                                               .
                                               .
                                         以此類推

----------


## 嵐霖

因為我是 獸迷~!
如果我喜歡..有什麼不可以=ˇ=?
可能這樣說吧@@
畢竟他也不能說什麼ˊˇˋ
精采高中生活??
多精采呢??

----------


## 毅。信

正在畫狼人的某節下課...
同學A：「你幹麻老畫一些動物啊？畫別的好不好？」
雷歐：「阿嗚～（狼叫）」

於是乎同學就被催眠了，也一起跑來畫狼人...
（炸飛

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

其實，說真的

喜歡是不需要理由的

別人問，我也只是隨便敷衍的回答

以前聽過個人說:未何畫畫，還需要用那麼多理由去詮釋呢

----------


## 夜狼o星

回答我就是喜歡動物
更何況我不太會畫人
也不太會畫動物
只好畫獸人

----------

